# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK press: Experts poised for rare frog hunt

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Sep. 1st, 2008: Experts poised for rare frog hunt*

Scientists are set to begin a hunt for the some of the world's rarest frogs in Costa Rica, including the iconic golden toad, last seen some 20 years ago.

A team from Manchester University and Chester Zoo are in Costa Rica to track down the highly endangered creatures. 

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7591050.stm

----------

